# Humidity dropped for 8 hours during incubation



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I am now on day 8 of incubating my first set of chicken eggs. I check on them (through the window) at least 3 times per day to ensure the temperature and humidity are within ranges. 

Last night before I went to sleep the humidity was about 46%. When I woke this morning it had dropped to 27%! I immediately added water to the channels and the humidity rebounded back to 45% within a short time. 

So the 8-hour period the humidity dropped from 46% to 27%. What will the impact be to the developing chicks, if any? I have been so careful up until this mistake.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

At that stage of incubation it probably won't affect them much at all. Humidity is the least understood and most flexible variable of incubation. It is most critical toward the end of the incubation period, and at hatch.

Another way to look at it is, what's done is done, and nothing that you can do now will change whatever effects it may or may not have had. You should be candling in a few days, so you'll know then if you still have any viable embryos.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

PrincessFerf said:


> I am now on day 8 of incubating my first set of chicken eggs. I check on them (through the window) at least 3 times per day to ensure the temperature and humidity are within ranges.
> 
> Last night before I went to sleep the humidity was about 46%. When I woke this morning it had dropped to 27%! I immediately added water to the channels and the humidity rebounded back to 45% within a short time.
> 
> So the 8-hour period the humidity dropped from 46% to 27%. What will the impact be to the developing chicks, if any? I have been so careful up until this mistake.


 Hmmmm, I never run the humidity that high the first 18 days but if it works for you--go for it. Question, when your humidity dropped to 27% was the channels empty?? What type incubator are you using? How many channels does it have and how many are you putting water in?


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Fire-Man said:


> Hmmmm, I never run the humidity that high the first 18 days but if it works for you--go for it. Question, when your humidity dropped to 27% was the channels empty?? What type incubator are you using? How many channels does it have and how many are you putting water in?


The channels were empty when the humidity dropped to 27%. I am using the Hovabator with forced air and a multi-channel water holder. I am only putting water in one channel right now. 

Since this is my first time incubating (been raising poultry for 9 years) I followed the guidelines in the Hovabator itself, plus other information I found on several chicken forums on multiple sites.

My motivation was that I finally have a rooster that I don't want to kill  , but none of my hens are broody enough to set as required.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

PrincessFerf said:


> The channels were empty when the humidity dropped to 27%. I am using the Hovabator with forced air and a multi-channel water holder. I am only putting water in one channel right now.
> 
> Since this is my first time incubating (been raising poultry for 9 years) I followed the guidelines in the Hovabator itself, plus other information I found on several chicken forums on multiple sites.
> 
> My motivation was that I finally have a rooster that I don't want to kill  , but none of my hens are broody enough to set as required.


 That's what I do on the Styrofoam ones---one channel the first 18 days. Seems some incubators use less water----you might have to fill it before bed. Good Luck!


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Fire-Man said:


> That's what I do on the Styrofoam ones---one channel the first 18 days. Seems some incubators use less water----you might have to fill it before bed. Good Luck!


Good point, Fire-Man. I'm watching the channels much more closely now. I peek in through the windows to check temp and humidity at least 3 times per day.. but now I will also watch the water level, too.

These eggs are scheduled to hatch on 3/21... I'm so excited! :banana:


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

PrincessFerf said:


> I peek in through the windows to check temp and humidity at least 3 times per day


It does not hurt to open the incubator once or twice per day to add water etc up to the end of day 18----at that point you need to have it figured out how to add water without opening it anymore until they hatch or day 22 for chicken eggs in "My" opinion. Good Luck


----------

